# Ariens Remote Wheel Lock?



## Scotto70 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,

This is my first post. I just purchased a 2009 Ariens Deluxe 30 with very low hours on it. I picked it up for $600.00. It looks and runs like new, except for the remote wheel lock seems to stick. It sometimes takes a few pulls to get it to engage or disengage. I have not tried adjusting the cable as per the manual yet, that is my next step. It does seem like the cable has plenty of tension, and the lock just resists freeing/locking. I did try greasing it. The blower has been sitting for a bit, and things are a little dry. I have also seen conflicting information on how to use the remote lock. I have read that you squeeze it, release, turn then squeeze it again, but I have seen a Youtube video where the user squeezed it during the whole turn, then released it, then squeezed it again to reengage the second wheel. My next step is to put it in the service position so I can give everything a proper greasing. How do you guys usually drain the tank before doing it? Sorry for the long first post. I would appreciate any input from anyone with Remote lock experience.

Thank You,

Scott


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Service position*

Scott

Welcome to the forum.

As far as putting a snowblower into the service position, I've done that a few times but not with Ariens but most are basically the same.

Long as you have not overfilled the crankcase, don't go too far beyond vertical, and the gas tank is about 1/2 full or less (so it does not run out the tank filler, turn off the gas valve also if you have one) you should be ok as long as it's not an infinite period of time. Once I'm done with whatever reason I elevated it, I put it back horizontal. Another thing, personally I like to let it sit a while in the normal operating position so everything runs back to where it should before attempting to start the machine.

You could also check in the Ariens forum, there are a number of experts there that might have already discussed your drive issue.

Good luck.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Another thing you could do is remove the fuel cap and stick a piece of plastic bag under it. This should seal the vent. To drain it you can use a piece of hose to siphon, a pump made for that, a cheap turkey baster or anything else you might have around.

For the wheel lock I am not familiar with the new ones at all. The older ones just had a pin on the rim and those would sometimes rust and get dried out or dirty.


----------



## slim (Jan 26, 2014)

*remote wheel lock*

Before you adjust it is easier to do if you take off the cover and look as it is attached to a spring and hard to tell when the slack is out. It is pretty obvious how it works. Mine was more than adjustment it needed to be cleaned and lubed. Careful not to get cleaning or lube down in. It works like a pen. They call it a clicker. Adjustment can not be too loose or too tight it's kind of fussy. The other thing is that it helps to wiggle the machine back and forth at the top of the throw. Here is a link to view its opperation






I also made sure it was in two wheel position as I closed as I never use the one wheel position.


----------



## tommytuttle (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm trying to figure out how to fix my drive on the snowblower. It seems to work in reverse, but in forward the left wheel does not drive. I've lubricated the mechanism and adjusted the tention on the cable. 

It seems asthough a pin or something is gone in the axel and there is no connection between the gear for the drive and the axel shaft? although it is working in reverse.

11528Le... bought it used so I don't know how old it is. 


If the blower is in the service mode with the trigger thing unlocked so the cog is ingauged, shouldn't it spin both wheels in the air?


----------



## sullfam1 (Jan 10, 2016)

My snowblower Ariens ST11518LE is having the same issue. The remote wheel lock sometimes engages and sometimes it slips out. WOndering if it could be the spring. Also, what does everybody use to lube this area?

Thanks,

Marty


----------

